# Confused keys



## Krang (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi

If I use irc/weechat on xterm, the keys HOME and DEL work fine. If I use Xfce Terminal or x11/terminator, the keys HOME and DEL work too. But if I run irc/weechat on Xfce Terminal or x11/terminator, the keys HOME and DEL not work, he totally ignore it. Has anybody idea why this happens?

 * I use FreeBSD 8.2/i386 with IceWM


----------

